

Ask HN: Best books/resources on running a lean/bootstrapped company? - philippnagel


======
hawe
The Single Founder Handbook -
[http://www.singlefounderhandbook.com/](http://www.singlefounderhandbook.com/)
?

------
pacnw
The obvious ones: The Lean Startup - Eric Ries, Rework - Jason Fried & DHH,
Getting Real - Jason Fried

------
ignasl
Traction is also good book

